# Albina Press



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Albina Press has some of the best coffee and dedicated Barista's in Portland, located in the up and coming Mississippi neighborhood in what was previously the Pacific Switchboard gallery. A modern and large lobby with an array of comfortable seating creates an outstanding atmosphere to enjoy your perfect latte art carefully crafted and cared for. A truly great coffee shop, with superior coffee quality.

More...


----------

